# What's the Best OPK?



## kands (Aug 17, 2005)

What is the best ovulation predictor out there? I have friends who are currently TTC and they asked me, but we went right to IVF, so I had no clue! Thought you all might be able to help


----------



## Ammaarah (May 21, 2005)

Clearplan was the most accurate, but I got a negative on one the day my daughter was conceived (I actually never got a positive OPK that month!) I'm not a big believer in them. I've read that just BDing daily when the woman has fertile CM has the highest rate of success, something like 60% per cycle.

ETA: Answer OPKs didn't work at all for me. I got positives every time I tried one.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2007)

I used First Response and it was really helpful for me...the pp may be true for some, but I have very little noticeable fertile cm so I had a hard time guessing. I caught very clear positives 2 days in a row...too bad hubby had the flu







:


----------

